# Le 3 difese migliori della Serie A



## Symon (10 Settembre 2015)

Molti dicono che in Italia l'ottima difesa è sinonimo di ottimi piazzamenti in classifica.
Questo il mio podio sulla carta:

1- *Roma* - Il modulo non la favorisce, e può essere un punto debole, ma i nomi li dietro sono di alto livello.
2- *Juve* - con la difesa consolidata che ha, entra di diritto in questa top three.
3- *Atalanta* - con la saggezza tattica di Reja, gli acquisti last-minute Paletta e Toloi senza dimenticare Canini sanno dare il meglio di loro in queste realtà).

3/4 - *Possibile sopresa* il *Torino* (modulo e giocatori di difesa, Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti e Bovo danno sostanza e grossa esperienza).


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Settembre 2015)

Symon ha scritto:


> Molti dicono che in Italia l'ottima difesa è sinonimo di ottimi piazzamenti in classifica.
> Questo il mio podio sulla carta:
> 
> 1- *Roma* - Il modulo non la favorisce, e può essere un punto debole, ma i nomi li dietro sono di alto livello.
> ...



L'Atalanta 
Il Torino ti quoto in toto invece


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Settembre 2015)

Roma ha il centrale più forte del campionato , manolas , l'altro è un pò un'incognita, Castan non sembra ancora al 100%, rudiger ? Gyomber ??? Terzini ok

Juve la difesa è quella di sempre ma quest'anno senza il centrocampo super degli anni scorsi sembra più ballerina 

Inter si è rinforzata Miranda e Murillo non mi sembrano niente male , i terzini Boh non saprei 

Ma alla fine la differenza la fa la fase difensiva e la forza del centrocampo.


----------



## Renegade (10 Settembre 2015)

1- Roma (Manolas è il + forte della Serie A. Castan di ottimo livello. Rudiger è fisicamente straripante ed è un ottimo giovane. Gyomber un cesso. Florenzi ha 9000 polmoni. Digne è un futuro crack. Maicon è una riserva di lusso.)
2- Juventus (Gli italiani sono di ottimo livello. Hanno uno dei migliori terzini sx e a destra per quanto se ne dica su Litch è un buonissimo terzino.)
3- Torino (Uno dei difensori più forti e sottovalutati al tempo stesso: Glik. Poi c'è Maksimovic che come talento per me è subito dietro Rugani e Romagnoli. E come non citare Zappacosta e la sua doppia fase...)

Potrebbe esserci anche il Milan se si considerano solo i centrali, che devono essere Mexes+Romagnoli. Mettere Zapata, Alex o Ely accanto all'italiano è già un deficit.

Comunque il Topic va spostato in Seria A, Serie B e Calcio Italiano.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2015)

La Juventus. Non tanto per i singoli, ma per la conoscenza ed il centrocampo. Appena dietro la Roma. 

Poi il resto è tutta un'incognita ad oggi.


----------



## miticotoro (11 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 1- Roma (Manolas è il + forte della Serie A. Castan di ottimo livello. Rudiger è fisicamente straripante ed è un ottimo giovane. Gyomber un cesso. Florenzi ha 9000 polmoni. Digne è un futuro crack. Maicon è una riserva di lusso.)
> 2- Juventus (Gli italiani sono di ottimo livello. Hanno uno dei migliori terzini sx e a destra per quanto se ne dica su Litch è un buonissimo terzino.)
> 3- Torino (Uno dei difensori più forti e sottovalutati al tempo stesso: Glik. Poi c'è Maksimovic che come talento per me è subito dietro Rugani e Romagnoli. E come non citare Zappacosta e la sua doppia fase...)
> 
> ...



Le analisi di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sono quasi sempre da quotare
Glik è il capitano, oltre che essere uno dei migliori centrali ha il pregio di essere un Uomo con le ...... Significativo e gratificante che questa settimana nella Polonia quando è uscito Lewandowski la fascia di Capitano sia passata a Glik.
Inoltre sta facendo da chioccia a Pontus Jansson da oltre un anno, ottimo prospetto già convocato nella nazionale maggiore svedese, quest'estate ha preferito anticipare una piccola operazione e non partecipare all'europeo under 21 per farsi trovare pronto al ritiro del Toro
Maksimovich potenzialmente è più forte di Glik, gli manca ancora il carisma di leader, consideraimo che è un classe dine 91, ancora 23 anni, ha esordito nella nazionale maggiore che non aveva ancora compiuto 21 anni. Cesare Bovo, ha fatto da chioccia ai primi 6 mesi di Maksimovich, giocatore di sostanza e rendimento costante, è diventato la riserva di Maksimovich, limitato un po da acciacchi dovuti all'età
Moretti sta vivendo una seconda giovinezza al Toro, una garanzia di prestazioni buone e cosa importante per noi sta facendo da chioccia a Gaston Silva classe 94 da oltre un anno (capitano under 20 del Uruguay è già convocato nella nazionale maggiore)
Per il modulo di gioco venturiano, che prevede l'inizio dell'azione dal portiere, senza lanci lunghi, a volte prendiamo gol stupidi, per errori di posizionamento .... capita, quando ripartono le azioni, spesso glik è l'ultimo baluardo davanti all'area di rigore, e magari Maksimovich e Moretti sono all'altezza di centrocampo.
Zappacosta non si è ancora avuto modo di vederlo all'opera nel Toro perchè ha qualche problema fisico in questo inizio di stagione e davanti a lui ha Bruno Peres. Fermo restando che nel modulo di ventura a parte il centrocampista centrale che ha compiti di spezzare il gioco avversario, quasi da difensore avanzato il resto del del centrocampo ha più compiti offensivi che difensivi.
Anche per questo Baselli in questo inizio ha avuto la possibilità proporsi e segnare.


----------



## Symon (12 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Le analisi di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sono quasi sempre da quotare
> Glik è il capitano, oltre che essere uno dei migliori centrali ha il pregio di essere un Uomo con le ...... Significativo e gratificante che questa settimana nella Polonia quando è uscito Lewandowski la fascia di Capitano sia passata a Glik.
> Inoltre sta facendo da chioccia a Pontus Jansson da oltre un anno, ottimo prospetto già convocato nella nazionale maggiore svedese, quest'estate ha preferito anticipare una piccola operazione e non partecipare all'europeo under 21 per farsi trovare pronto al ritiro del Toro
> Maksimovich potenzialmente è più forte di Glik, gli manca ancora il carisma di leader, consideraimo che è un classe dine 91, ancora 23 anni, ha esordito nella nazionale maggiore che non aveva ancora compiuto 21 anni. Cesare Bovo, ha fatto da chioccia ai primi 6 mesi di Maksimovich, giocatore di sostanza e rendimento costante, è diventato la riserva di Maksimovich, limitato un po da acciacchi dovuti all'età
> ...



Della tua ottima analisi sul Toro, sottolineo tre nomi che per me avranno un gran futuro: Jansson l'ho visto giocare con la nazionale giovanile svedese ed è un gran centrale. Baselli come dicevi tu stà dimostrando di avere feeling con il gol e in generale col gioco sulla trequarti, e non solo un gran regista come lo definivano all'Atalanta. Aggiungo Maksimovic che conosciamo però già meglio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Le analisi di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sono quasi sempre da quotare
> Glik è il capitano, oltre che essere uno dei migliori centrali ha il pregio di essere un Uomo con le ...... Significativo e gratificante che questa settimana nella Polonia quando è uscito Lewandowski la fascia di Capitano sia passata a Glik.
> Inoltre sta facendo da chioccia a Pontus Jansson da oltre un anno, ottimo prospetto già convocato nella nazionale maggiore svedese, quest'estate ha preferito anticipare una piccola operazione e non partecipare all'europeo under 21 per farsi trovare pronto al ritiro del Toro
> Maksimovich potenzialmente è più forte di Glik, gli manca ancora il carisma di leader, consideraimo che è un classe dine 91, ancora 23 anni, ha esordito nella nazionale maggiore che non aveva ancora compiuto 21 anni. Cesare Bovo, ha fatto da chioccia ai primi 6 mesi di Maksimovich, giocatore di sostanza e rendimento costante, è diventato la riserva di Maksimovich, limitato un po da acciacchi dovuti all'età
> ...



Glik, per me è come Benatia, uno da big europea , che per anni è rimasto in una squadra non proprio di primo livello mondiale ( ad esempio, Benatia , prima di arrivare al Bayern, ha giocato per anni con l'Udinese, ed un anno con noi della Roma ) 
P.s non è un offesa al Torino


----------



## miticotoro (13 Settembre 2015)

Glik spero per lui che un giorno vada in una big europea, se lo merita come Darmian. dispiacerà ma abbiamo anche Pontus come suo sostituto, fa qualche cappella ma è bravo. Lo seguiremo come seguiamo Darmian al mu
Ma se con l'adeguamento del contratto a 1.2/1.5 arriva una squadra italiana o estera ma non big, credo che rimanga al Toro
Se arriva il Real (e da giovane era stato preso da loro) Barca, Bayer o simili fa solo bene, per la sua carriera e per gli stimoli che potrebbe avere.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Glik spero per lui che un giorno vada in una big europea, se lo merita come Darmian. dispiacerà ma abbiamo anche Pontus come suo sostituto, fa qualche cappella ma è bravo. Lo seguiremo come seguiamo Darmian al mu
> Ma se con l'adeguamento del contratto a 1.2/1.5 arriva una squadra italiana o estera ma non big, credo che rimanga al Toro
> Se arriva il Real (e da giovane era stato preso da loro) Barca, Bayer o simili fa solo bene, per la sua carriera e per gli stimoli che potrebbe avere.



.


----------



## Sir Pilade (13 Settembre 2015)

La Roma sicuramente tra le prime tre per qualità difensiva! 
La Juve in TEORIA pure.. ma vendendo quei tre stanno venendo fuori tutti i limiti di Bonucci e Chiellieni che si erano più che palesati nel "pre-Conte". 

Per il terzo posto boh!


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Io dico Roma perché ha Manolas che è straordinario, l inter mi piace molto la coppia centrale ma anche Santon e anche noi con romagnoli e uno tra Zapata e mexes andiamo molto bene per il livello della serie A..per le piccole il Torino che ha glik spicca su tutti, poi c'è la Lazio che ha de vrij ma il resto lasciare un po a desiderare, sopratutto il centrale che lo affianca, quelli della Juve mi sembrano un po bolliti ma mi piace tantissimo alex sandro anche se parlando di fase difensiva non è un granché e occhio alla sorpresa rugani..


----------



## miticotoro (14 Settembre 2015)

A volte il maggior problema della difesa non sono i giocatori, ma il centrocampo.....


----------



## koti (14 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> A volte il maggior problema della difesa non sono i giocatori, ma il centrocampo.....


Verissimo, l'organizzazione è fondamentale per non prendere gol. Comunque i migliori centrali del campionato, imho, sono Bonucci e Manolas.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> A volte il maggior problema della difesa non sono i giocatori, ma il centrocampo.....



esattamente, infatti è giusto valutare la difesa singolarmente, ad esempio per me il Milan ha un ottima difesa che diventa debole per via del centrocampo, la Juve negli passati era l esatto contrario, una difesa normalissima che diventava insuperabile grazie a quel centrocampo e anche al lavoro di pressing degli attaccanti, tevez su tutti..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Settembre 2015)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> A volte il maggior problema della difesa non sono i giocatori, ma il centrocampo.....



Da sottoscrivere con il sangue, e nella stessa maniera a volte il problema dell'attacco non sono i giocatori ma il centrocampo,non c'è niente da fare un centrocampo forte è sinonimo di squadra forte.


----------

